# Specialized Turbo Levo legal at Lackawanna State park in Pennsylvania USA and HGA



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Spread the word

http://forums.mtbr.com/pennsylvania/speciaslized-torbo-levo-legal-lackawanna-state-park-1025777.html

and at HGA

http://forums.mtbr.com/pennsylvania/hga-wednesday-night-rides-e-bike-friendly-1025778.html


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Spell check? Just kidding! Good news for PA.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Mind lapse! I think I lost mine. Did anyone see a mind laying around...LOL 

and I spelled Lackawantawhat and Pensyltucky correct...


----------

